
Sama Asks: Should a Tech Whiz Be in Charge (of the government)? - zt
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/29/us/california-today-sam-altman-y-combinator.html
======
milkytron
I think Sam has the right idea of getting more tech minded individuals in
government. I also think getting more experts in various fields would be
beneficial too. But given the current system, both societal and political, it
seems that this is far away.

------
pcunite
_we’re trying to build general artificial intelligence, a computer that is
smarter than people in basically every way, and then make that available to
everybody in the world._

And these people have a problem with gun ownership?

------
pcunite
TLDR;

Sam is 32. Sam is smart. Sam presided over the creation of $85 billion. He's
thinking about fixing the world's problems. A columnist says Sam can be
trusted. Sam might become a governor. No not really, but Sam is on the lookout
for a good governor. Someone like Sam. Sams says that all repetitive human
work that does not have an emotional component is going to be done by
software. So Sam would like to present to the people of the world a new social
contract to work in this new economy. Sam contemplates a generic artificial
intelligence program that is a billion times smarter than himself given to
every human being on earth. Sams says that this could be scary.

